# Jessica Gilbreath



## dustinzgirl (Jun 12, 2006)

http://www.enchanted-art.com/photos.asp

This is some of my favorite art because it is intricate and simple at the same time, anyways, im not much of an aritst or art person in general, so I just thought I'd share this with everyone.


----------



## -putawaythosepliers- (Aug 22, 2006)

i agree, i really like her work. i like amy brown's art too, but jessica galbreaths is a bit better to me. 

im not much of an artist either, i like to stick to stickmen when i have to draw something  

the enchanted art is a really good site too. 
thanks


----------

